# 50D and 550D



## jaomul (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I have had a 50D for a while now and wanted a backup camera also. I initially got a 10D (which was great for the price) but got an offer of a 550D for very reasonable money. I am wondering if anyone has experience with both cameras. I am not trying to start a debate but I think the image quality from the 550D is better than the 50D. Would this be a fair assesment? The reason I ask is that even though I was always very happy with the 50D, the 550D has me thinking that either this is just the way it is or that my 50D is lacking something. 

I will say there is no comparison between the build and layout on the two cameras, the more expensive being vastly better. Just wondering if any opinions on image quality. Thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 7, 2011)

They have the same Digic 4 processor, the same size sensor, the same ISO range etc.  The 550 has slightly more MP, which sometimes means lower image quality (more pixels crammed onto the sensor).  
The 550D is a newer model, so there might be some advancements that allow for better IQ...I don't know.

One big thing to consider for a backup camera, is the type of media it uses.  The 550D uses SD cards while the 50D uses CF cards.  That would mean you have to carry two types of cards.  Or at least get one big one for the new camera.  

Personally, I think the difference in the layout, ergonomics, controls etc. is the deal breaker.  If you are in a busy situation where you need your backup camera, you have to remember that your controls and how the camera feels will be different.  For example, when in manual mode, the 50D has one dial for shutter speed and one for aperture.  But with the 550D, you have to press the Av button while turning the dial, to change your aperture.  I think it can also be done by scrolling through the control menu on the LCD, but either way, it's not nearly as easy as it is with the 50D.  

If price is an issue, I'd suggest looking for a used 40D, or even a 30D/20D.  I have 20Ds and they have been great cameras for me.  The 30D is basically the same camera, but with a few minor updates.  The 40D was a big upgrade from the 30D, and it also a great model.  In fact, I know a successful photographer who love his 40D over all other models.  He had a 50D but sold it.  He also has a 1DsMKIII and says that he mostly uses it for weddings because it has duel card slots.  For portraits, fashion etc, he still goes for the 40D.


----------



## jaomul (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks Big Mike. The thing is I already have the camera, it retails at 750 euro here and a guy who got it and didn't really use it sold it to me for 300. It had less than 1700 shots taken. I took it for a test run and was very surprised at the quality of the shots, especially considering I paid a lot more for the 50D some time back. I often read that at this level the MP count can be negative to picture quality, as can be seen in the many 40D/50D debates across the web. I expected the 550d to be almost as good as the 50d due its increase here, but I am delighted with the pictures so far and feel now (with the 50D being my first DSLR) that it may end up as the backup.Your right about the ergonomics, but I almost always use Av or Tv only ever really using manual for bulb fireworks shots and some low light tripod stuff. The 550D is easy enough to find your way around, but does feel flimsy in the hand when compared to other camera.

Let me say here that my interest far outweighs my ability, and my need for a backup may be slightly unjustified. Friends asked me to do their wedding, I am slightly apprehensive but agreed. I also often go out with a kit lens and change around to the 55-250 lens I have and wish I could just have both. It was a luxury buy but the money could have been spent on worse things.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 7, 2011)

Fair enough.  If I got a great deal on a Rebel (as we call them over here), I might jump on it as well.  The good thing about using them as a back-up camera, they are nice a small so you can tuck them into your camera bag without much trouble.


----------



## jaomul (Oct 7, 2011)

You could probably do worse, although I see you bought a 5D mark II recently so the bar is set very high. Thanks for input


----------

